# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  new helmet

## phild01

Used my new cheap ebay self darkening helmet today.  No wonder I couldn't weld before, this thing is a world apart from the other darkening thing I have. ... actually see things now...yay  :Groove:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Define "cheap"......

----------


## Marc

If you fit magnifying lenses on the inside you will see even better. 
Helmets go from $30 to $700, you get what you pay for. Mine was $300 on sale down from $600 in a shop that was closing down.

----------


## OBBob



----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

  
That's pretty much how I picture you....

----------


## OBBob

> That's pretty much how I picture you....

  Nah this is more like what my welding helmet should look like ...

----------


## phild01

> Define "cheap"......

   Basically the same that Sydney Tools was flogging for much more than this one: Solar Welding Helmet Auto Darkening Welder Mask Lens ADF ARC TIG MIG Grinding | eBay 
It's ok for me but probably wouldn't last the rigours of those others here.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Basically the same that Sydney Tools was flogging for much more than this one: Solar Welding Helmet Auto Darkening Welder Mask Lens ADF ARC TIG MIG Grinding | eBay 
> It's ok for me but probably wouldn't last the rigours of those others here.

  
As long as it protects your eyes it's all good.    
I put a bit of duct tape at the bottom of the lens cover (over the finger "hole") to stop dust/sparks getting in behind it.   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I might get one of these next     
Although this is probably more accurate....          :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

   

> That's pretty much how I picture you....

   

> Nah this is more like what my welding helmet should look like ...

   
I meant.....that's pretty much how I picture you full stop....whether you're welding or not...     :Biggrin:  :Sneaktongue:

----------


## OBBob

Well I'm somewhat geeky, although perhaps a bit more of a closet geek.  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

More Rossi gold. I remember that one. Awesome

----------

